# Converting .wav stereo impulses to some AltiVervb format



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jan 19, 2005)

Can an AltiVerb owner explain to me what the easiest way is to convert "true stereo" impulse sets for PC apps (two stereo .wav files, one for L and one for R) to a format that AltiVerb can import? Is this possible with just two simple stereo AIFF files?

I am preparing an Impulse Library and also want to create AltiVerb compatible discs as well. The impulses will of course be beta tested with AltiVerb as well (not just converted). 

If AltiVerb has a proprietary file format as well, is it possible to use that format for distribution as well? Or can that only be created with software that comes with AltiVerb?

Thanks,


----------



## Herman Witkam (Jan 19, 2005)

Preparing an impulse library? cool.
I happen to have had a guest lecture at school from one of the guys of Audio Ease last week. That was my introduction to Altiverb. 
I think you could ask the questions to them:

http://www.audioease.com/
[email protected]


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 19, 2005)

Peter Roos said:


> Can an AltiVerb owner explain to me what the easiest way is to convert "true stereo" impulse sets for PC apps (two stereo .wav files, one for L and one for R) to a format that AltiVerb can import? Is this possible with just two simple stereo AIFF files?


Yes, this can be done by converting the WAV files to two separate Sound Designer files with .L and .R suffix. The Sound Designer (SD) format is a remnant from Digidesign's original Sound Designer program and is probably only used on the Mac platform. Several programs can convert these files but a good shareware program on the Mac is Amadeus II.



Peter Roos said:


> If AltiVerb has a proprietary file format as well, is it possible to use that format for distribution as well? Or can that only be created with software that comes with AltiVerb?


The Altiverb format seems to be proprietary. I have not had any luck opening these with another program. However, for IRs to work with Altiverb, they need not be in this proprietary format. Sound Designer format works fine. Wav files just need to be converted.

I think the reason for the proprietary format is just copy protection. It serves no other purpose as far as I can tell so you don't need to worry about it.

Sounds like an interesting project!


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks!

So these files are in the original Sound Design MONO format? And not in the later stereo SD2 (interleaved) format? Weird choice!

I hope to start recording next week and depending on my first impressions will give more info after that. 

It will be a commercial project, tho


----------



## Yogi Loeschner (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, we can beta test for ya! :D


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 19, 2005)

Peter Roos said:


> Thanks!
> 
> So these files are in the original Sound Design MONO format? And not in the later stereo SD2 (interleaved) format? Weird choice!


Yeah it seems that way. Converting is simple.



Peter Roos said:


> I hope to start recording next week and depending on my first impressions will give more info after that.
> 
> It will be a commercial project, tho


Well I hope you can offer some brighter and less boxy sounding halls. I just did some comparisions and none of the Altiverb halls come remotely close to the EWQLSO hall. Many are shorter or longer and all are darker and boxier sounding. 

There should be a good market for a bright and open IR close the the EWQLSO Hall which is most certainly the Seattle Benaroya Hall.

Lets see, if all 800 Group Buy Gold members bought one for $25....

Cheers,

Greg


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 3, 2005)

How's the IR project going? I remember you saying that you're interested in getting the TC6000 sampled - now that would be something I am interested in.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Feb 3, 2005)

Cool! 8) 

A customer, hehe...

It's going VERY well, actually! Last week I recorded for 3 very long days and have been editing and processing now for several days. I have done some sweep conversion tests and the sound is astonishing (at least of the IR's that I created). They leave the "freebie" impulses from NoiseVault completely in the dust (well, that's not a fair comparison I guess - I'm taking 2 full weeks for recording and editing). I have managed to get sample accurate IR's, by using several reference spikes in my input files (spikes and sweeps in L, R and C positions).

I have the impression that these IR's will be at least as well sounding as Ernest Cholakis' collections! I have created a few IR's with noise levels as low as -120 dB! The Concert Hall programs are just great. I have been playing with a "dry" VSL mix from Maarten - I hope he'll give me permission to use it as a demo) 

These programs can really create a EWQLSO hall sound! Maybe it's because I am now for the first time using "true stereo" IR's, but the captures are also VERY close to the original. I checked this with white full wet noise recordings from the TC as from the first IR's - their EQ contours are very similar! I do have to filter out some subsonic deconvolution artefacts, though.

Actually, the VSS3 algorithms (the major part of the presets) have S/N (out of the TC) in the range of -80 to -90 dB, while the VSS4 has much lower S/N rations, in the range of -115 to -130 dB.

Anyway, it's a lot of work, but I actually still dig it because it appears to be very worthwhile!

I hope to post some demo's in the next days. When all the IR's are finished I will also post 3 or 4 "freebies".

AltiVerb 5 will support Windows Wave files. Earlier versions need the mono Sound Designer II files. I still have not found a program that can create them on a PC... Anyway, I have access to Mac's, so I'll manage to create the AltiVerb IR's.

[EDIT]

OK, here is the first demo:

http://www.deltaworks.nl/forums/Samplicity_T600_Demo_-_Orch_Perc_-_Dry.mp3 (Dry orchestral percussion)

http://www.deltaworks.nl/forums/Samplicity_T600_Demo_-_Orch_Perc_-_European_Concert_Hall_True_Stereo.mp3 (Same, with European Concert Hall reverb (true stereo))

Percussion is LOP and Gtown Anvil - this is a short submix from an older project (Chase from the Bridge).

Cheerio,


----------

